# crested gecko lighting ?



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

ok i want to light my crested gecko tank up in the day time so that my gecko knows its day/night as my room is quite dark normally, would it be ok to use a normal blue lamp for this instead of buying an exo terra one ? I DONT want it for uv lighting just to make my tank brighter


----------

